# perl5-5.18.4_17 conflicts with perl5.18-5.18.4_17



## Spod (Sep 20, 2015)

portmaster -Da fails with this, iI just cant figure out what to do 

```
===>   llvm36-3.6.2_2 depends on executable: sphinx-build - found
===>   llvm36-3.6.2_2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   llvm36-3.6.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   llvm36-3.6.2_2 depends on package: perl5>=5.18<5.19 - not found
===>  Installing for perl5-5.18.4_17
===>  Checking if perl5 already installed
===>   Registering installation for perl5-5.18.4_17 as automatic
Installing perl5-5.18.4_17...
pkg-static:  perl5-5.18.4_17 conflicts with perl5.18-5.18.4_17 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file:
/usr/local/share/licenses/perl5-5.18.4_17/catalog.mk
*** Error code 70
```

Its an obvious nonsense


----------



## Spod (Sep 20, 2015)

```
[12:52:25 /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18]
> sudo make install
===>  Installing for perl5-5.18.4_17
===>  Checking if perl5 already installed
===>   Registering installation for perl5-5.18.4_17
Installing perl5-5.18.4_17...
pkg-static: perl5-5.18.4_17 conflicts with perl5.18-5.18.4_17 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file:
/usr/local/share/licenses/perl5-5.18.4_17/catalog.mk
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18

[12:52:34 /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18]
> sudo make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for perl5
===>   perl5 not installed, skipping
```


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 20, 2015)

Have you read the recent UPDATING entries on perl default versions?


----------



## Spod (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes but this is gibberish to me, iI have no clue what iI should actually do. The renaming part iI do understand but what the DEFAULT* should be, iI have no clue...

I don’t want to touch anything until iI understand it as iI don’t want to get into some greater mess. That’s why iI am asking it here.


----------



## Petr Šourek (Sep 20, 2015)

I had same error, I had to upgrade perl from 5.18, which is becoming obsolete to newer one and recompile all packages which depends on perl.

`vi /etc/make.conf`
add new default version for perl, I was upgrading to 5.22 by inserting line:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.22
```
Then look into UPDATING for *20150914*, there you will find how to upgrade perl (instead of 5.20 operate with 5.18)
`less /usr/ports/UPDATING`

Then simply check for perl5 broken dependencies:
`sudo pkg check -p`

And recompile each one of them:
`cd /usr/ports/<dependencyLocation>;make clean;make reinstall clean`


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2015)

The entry in UPDATING is confusing.  The best solution is to use the default Perl.  The only reason to add a DEFAULT_VERSIONS is to override the default.  99% of people do not need that.  Just use the system default by not adding that version override.

Conflicts with older versions are discussed earlier in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Much earlier, like years in some cases.  There are various ways to do these with ports.  I don't use binary packages, so can't suggest ways to deal with that.


----------



## Petr Šourek (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh I see now. UPDATING *20150513* should do the trick for upgrading perl to 5.20 without DEFAULT_VERSIONS


----------



## Spod (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok *20150513 *did the trick, thank you very much guys...


----------



## Andreas Schmidt (Sep 21, 2015)

I have the same error and would like to stay with the default and not add a version override for perl5.
Where can I find UPDATING *20150513* ? Or can anyone post the relevant parts here?


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 21, 2015)

Andreas Schmidt said:


> I have the same error and would like to stay with the default and not add a version override for perl5.
> Where can I find UPDATING *20150513* ? Or can anyone post the relevant parts here?


`less -p 20150513 /usr/ports/UPDATING` will get you straight to it.  Either that or look through `pkg updating`.  Or as a last resort if you don't have ports, just look on SVNweb (https://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/ports/head/UPDATING?view=markup).


----------



## rfranzke (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for this. This worked like a charm for me having the same issue. Saved me lots of time. Another example of why reading UPDATING is so valuable. Thanks again.


----------

